# Britney Spears Death Metal



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Came across this looking for the band Death on youtube..My belly still hurts from laughing.

Sorry I don't know how to post the link.. Hit youtube and search for the title...Hit me one more time will never be the same for you again!!

If someone can post the link that will be great.
Bevo


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Here it is..............Deathly Spears*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nypusXmF5BI
Much better than the original.......lol
Bevo.......next time you find something on youtube.....rightclick your mouse on the URL and hit "copy"..
then when you are ready just hit right click again then "paste"


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks God, I will know for next time.

Bevo


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Children of Bodom did a pretty decent cover of that song too...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1sguF2D1UA


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Check this one out of them doing some Vivaldi classical music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neCqJToHn0E


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Check this one out of them doing some Vivaldi classical music.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neCqJToHn0E



That's pretty cool. Wasn't too keen on the others worth a laugh that's about it.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Check this one out of them doing some Vivaldi classical music.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neCqJToHn0E


thats pretty sweet:rockon2:


----------

